# Is TeamSCP sponsor any good?



## Madhatta (Feb 15, 2006)

I know all these companies are out to make the buck off of selling their package to you but has anyone had any experience with Team SCP? I have heard that some are better than others. This company has offered me a "professional" sponsorship on my 240 and they say this is better than a spectator and whatever the next level is. I would like some help getting discounts on parts but I also don't want to give them 100 bucks or whatever it is and then am able to always find parts cheaper through other means.

Thanks for any advice.

Greg


----------



## MECH (Aug 1, 2006)

*CONCERENED TOO*



Madhatta said:


> I know all these companies are out to make the buck off of selling their package to you but has anyone had any experience with Team SCP? I have heard that some are better than others. This company has offered me a "professional" sponsorship on my 240 and they say this is better than a spectator and whatever the next level is. I would like some help getting discounts on parts but I also don't want to give them 100 bucks or whatever it is and then am able to always find parts cheaper through other means.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.
> 
> Greg


READ YOUR NOTICE AND I WAS WONDER HAVE YOU JOIN WITH THEM , CAUSE I HAVE I I NEVER QUITE HEARD ABOUT THEM. SO I WANT TO KNOW IF THEY ARE HAS GOOD HAS THE OTHERS OUT THERE LIKE MODIFIED , SPORT COMPACT AND SO ON . LINK MI BACK A.S.A.P
MECH.


----------



## MECH (Aug 1, 2006)

MADHATTA ASAP TO MECH


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

dude, lay off the caps and learn to spell.


----------



## Steve (Mar 13, 2006)

MECH said:


> READ YOUR NOTICE AND I WAS WONDER HAVE YOU JOIN WITH THEM , CAUSE I HAVE I I NEVER QUITE HEARD ABOUT THEM. SO I WANT TO KNOW IF THEY ARE HAS GOOD HAS THE OTHERS OUT THERE LIKE MODIFIED , SPORT COMPACT AND SO ON . LINK MI BACK A.S.A.P
> MECH.



Sorry, I really cannot figure out what you are tring to say


----------



## xChaSe (Jun 23, 2007)

I used to work there, dont do it, its not worth it


----------



## Madhatta (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks xChaSe.


----------



## xChaSe (Jun 23, 2007)

sure thing, i dont want any other people to suffer if they dont have to


----------

